# PP Presenter View, But as a "webpage" extension/addin



## NickVon (Oct 19, 2011)

So we all know about MS Power Point's Presenter View when is a computer is setup with multiple monitors at least one of which is in the "extended Desktop" mode right?

So carrying this one set further. I've manged to informally train a lot of staff at the college and guest presenters about the wonders that is Presenter Mode in PP. Now i'm hitting the wall about some sort of equivlant functionality in "mirroring" a Web browser automaticly a "non-Cloned/Mirrored" Display. 

What i'm thinking i'm looking for if it exsists:
Example:

Google Chrome.
Computer configured with extend desktop.

Much like the "chrome to phone" extension. another button on Main Toolbar (near address bar, and preferences). It says "Clone Browser to Monitor "x" for Presentation. 

Click on it, and magically you have a full screen version of what the browser is showing the presenter, with say an autohide address-bar (option), option for Forced Full-screen (Alt+Enter mode in IE).

Thoughts or Knowledge? Part of me thinks that this might a reasonably moderate challenge for the programing type if something like this doesn't exist already?


----------



## cpf (Oct 19, 2011)

Just mirror the displays and press F11?


----------



## DuckJordan (Oct 19, 2011)

cpf said:


> Just mirror the displays and press F11?


 

The simpler the better and this could easily be added in to something like firefox or chrome as an add on.

My suggestion would be to ask on the dev forums for both, If someone doesn't have something I'm sure it wouldn't take long to put together.


----------



## NickVon (Oct 20, 2011)

DuckJordan said:


> The simpler the better and this could easily be added in to something like firefox or chrome as an add on.
> 
> My suggestion would be to ask on the dev forums for both, If someone doesn't have something I'm sure it wouldn't take long to put together.


 
I think the Chrome Dev Forums are my next stop, I spoke with on of my buddies that works at yahoo about the Possible "difficulty" factor and he seemed incline to vote it.. "not do difficult." I'll let you know if i get any hits from The Chrome Forums.


----------

